# DaBird is MINE! Muah-Ha-Ha-Ha!!!



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Marsh's loves DaBird but he's very possessive around it. One he grabs it, he tried to walk away with it, usually running or strutting down under the bed or in another room... we really have to 'rescue' it from him as if it were a real bird.. here's some funny pictures!  

Come Heeeereeee....









My big paws will CRUSH you like a bug!!!









Almost gotcha!









.. and NOW you will meet your DOOM! 









ROTFL!  :lol:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

da Bird sure brings out the wild in the cats! Very cute photo's and they are almost identical to how Sam and Suzy reacts. (Sam's lazy though, he tries to jump up on something to reach while Suzy leaps to reach it to extreme heights).


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

CyberPet said:


> da Bird sure brings out the wild in the cats! Very cute photo's and they are almost identical to how Sam and Suzy reacts. (Sam's lazy though, he tries to jump up on something to reach while Suzy leaps to reach it to extreme heights).


Marsh won't jump for it, but he will run alongside like the greyhounds at the racetrack after the fake rabbit. I usually let it fly low to the ground and see him run his little head off


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I love the last one!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Awww it is the first time I see Marsh standing up he has got cute short piggy legs like a dacshsund!!!
I love it - give him a hug from me, will you -


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I can't believe how adorable your kitty looks. It's the cute littel mitten kitten look. I'm eagerly awaiting my da bird then it's playtime!!!


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

does marsh growl as he's walking away with da bird toy? tyson does! he acts like a little puppy!

so far, they also seem to enjoy the sparkler ribbon attachment too... should order the refills with free shipping on catconnection.com to try it out!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

brite said:


> does marsh growl as he's walking away with da bird toy? tyson does! he acts like a little puppy!
> 
> so far, they also seem to enjoy the sparkler ribbon attachment too... should order the refills with free shipping on catconnection.com to try it out!


Marsh doesn't growl or make any noise for that matter when he's holding the bird, but he does look extremely determined to walk away with it, and only lets go when i physically remove it with my hands from his mouth... almost as if he caught something alive


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I must get Da Bird now :!:


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I have a stick with feathers on the end of it. When Barnaby would play with it he would pick the whole thing up in his mouth and carry it by the feathers into another room. It seems like the same kind of toy.

Marsh is so cute.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

> brite
> Posted: Tue Aug 31, 2004 3:05 pm
> catconnection.com to try it out!


thanks for sharing this. They have alot of 
great things.

Marsh is an absolute doll. Its so fun
to see pictures of him.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


> > brite
> > Posted: Tue Aug 31, 2004 3:05 pm
> > catconnection.com to try it out!
> 
> ...


Marsh's a sweetheart. Here's a newest picture, my aunt is holding him in her arms


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Marsh cant take a bad picture!!! Each one is cuter than the next!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I have never seen da bird before - after looking at it - I think Halifax would want one of those.

Question about your cat: I know that munchkins are sort of the "dauchshund of the cat world" so do they have back problems or need to be discuraged from jumping too?


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Gabreilla Moushigo said:


> I have never seen da bird before - after looking at it - I think Halifax would want one of those.
> 
> Question about your cat: I know that munchkins are sort of the "dauchshund of the cat world" so do they have back problems or need to be discuraged from jumping too?


Definitely get DaBird, it's an excellent toy, i can't imagine any cat not liking it. 

About Munchkins, i've never heard them having any back problems. Marsh can jump very high, and i have yet to him struggle with anything.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Killer kitty!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That is way too cute. Marsh looks way too innocent to be killing that bird so violently. My kitties can't get enough of it either -- they fly through the air after it, and Jack growls once he catches it and the string is taught -- like "step....off!"


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

OMG your cat is sooo beautiful. Looks all cute, nice and fluffy. I want one just like him


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Wow! That is all I can say. I love him! :lol: He takes really good pictures and just has one of those, 'I'm cute, you have to love me" faces. lol Someday, I think I want a kitty like that.  His little legs only add to his cuteness. lol


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

:lol: Hahaha :lol: 

What a precious boy!


----------

